# broke my humidor lock



## nutman (Jan 2, 2010)

The centering pin for the key in my Santa Barbara humidor broke off. Luckily it was while trying to lock it, so I can still get in. Does anyone know who makes these? I'd like to find a replacement lock but have not had any luck. I can't post a link, but both Amazon and CheapHumidors carry them.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

nutman said:


> The centering pin for the key in my Santa Barbara humidor broke off. Luckily it was while trying to lock it, so I can still get in. Does anyone know who makes these? I'd like to find a replacement lock but have not had any luck. I can't post a link, but both Amazon and CheapHumidors carry them.


Visit your local locksmith. Over the years I have had mine identify (or replace ) locks on all kinds of things.

Thanks


----------



## nutman (Jan 2, 2010)

The lock has no identifying markings on it. The local locksmith is good, but he's always on service calls. The kid who handles the counter is not so bright. I took a 1800's trunk by there when I needed a key a he suggested cutting the wood away to get the lock out! It's the same hook type lock I see on most sub $200 humidors, I just can't find a supplier. If I have to I'll enlarge the mortise and put a new lock in, but that's not my first choice.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Look around in your area, what you are looking for is a locksmith that does cabinet, desk, or file lock replacement. Sometimes they advertise this on their website or yellow page ads. If you still have a real office supply store in the area ask them for recommendations. The same people who do the desks for business are the ones you need.


----------

